# Facebook bargains to be had !!



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

On another thread I mentioned you can get bargains on Facebook,and most people said it was all crap on there 

Got the olympic dumbells for £100 35kg in weight and handles all bodymax 

Got the preacher bench for £10 

Got the bodymax 32.5kg adjustable and stand for £120 

Got bodymax bench for £30 

So bargains can be had lads get surfing


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

epons400 said:


> View attachment 213545
> 
> View attachment 213546
> 
> ...


How much for the breezeblock?



jesting. That kit looks minted for the price


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

knuckleheed2 said:


> How much for the breezeblock?
> 
> 
> 
> jesting. That kit looks minted for the price


That stuffs not bloody breeze block ,it's called thermalite I think , light as anything , but it crumbles on touch makes a mess , have to hoover regular haha


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Good bargain hunting mate


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

AdrianaGross said:


> Social media is now the best way to promote anything, especially for sales.


who da'fck this guy


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

knuckleheed2 said:


> who da'fck this guy


Adriannagross, looking at his avi , his real name is either Clarke or kalel depending on who he's talking too


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

C


epons400 said:


> Adriannagross, looking at his avi , his real name is either Clarke or kalel depending on who he's talking too


Can't be Clarke Kent. He wears glasses and his hair is combed different.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

monkeybiker said:


> C
> 
> Can't be Clarke Kent. He wears glasses and his hair is combed different.


That's true tbh , lol


----------

